# bass urlaub



## angelmax2910 (17. Oktober 2010)

servus,
kennt einer von euch nen gutes angelziel in europa zum bass fischen, möchte nächsten evtl. mal los.
bis jetzt kenn ich nur riba roja und luganersee
wenn jemand etwas weis, wär ich ihm sehr dankbar
nen guiding sollte bestenfalls vorhanden sein, genauso wie einen bootsverleih


----------



## Köfiaal (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: bass urlaub*

Hallo Angelmax |wavey:
In der Zeitschrift 'Esox' wurde vor ca. 2-3 Monaten ein schöner Bericht über Bass-fishing in Italien abgedruckt.:m Nur leider weiß ich nicht ob man diesen auf deren Homepage noch lesen kann...#c Ansonsten hast du dir doch schon 2 sehr gute Gewässer rausgesucht, an denen man sich auch einen Guide mieten kann..
Viel Glück auf deiner Suche weiterhin


----------



## anglermeister17 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: bass urlaub*

Zu Bass-Fishing in Italien fällt mir ein: In der Region Padua, nicht weit weg von Venedig, gibt es einige gute Gewässer für die "Black basses", und ein Guide gibt es auch, siehe web: "www.zetabass.com", allerdings nicht ganz so billig für ca. 200,- €/ Tag...
Alternativ gibt es in Spanien, genauer gesagt im Mequinenza noch Schwarzbarsche, außerdem beherbergen die Stauseen auf Gran Canaria ebenfalls Schwarzbarsche! Alternativ gibt es noch Gewässer in Südfrankreich für die Schwarzbarsche, in der Provence, aber darüber müsste man sich noch genauer informieren, insbesondere über Gewässernamen, zu erwartende Größe der Barsche dort, und insbes. die Kosten des Urlaubs! Vergleichen kann sich lohnen, ich MUSS def. nächstes Jahr auch auf Black-Bass Jagd gehen... 
Mfg


----------



## Dart (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: bass urlaub*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMU0Ssn7TBo |supergri#h


----------



## angelmax2910 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: bass urlaub*

bericht im esox kenn ich, hab ihn mir in den letzten tagen sehr oft durchgelesen.
das video kenn ich auch, echt top.das mit den gewässern in venedig klingt echt top, hat da jemand erfahrungen?


----------



## Dart (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: bass urlaub*

Da du ja das Video kennst, ist es doch denkbar einfach die Jungens mal anzumailen, ne eigene Website haben die auch. Soweit ich mich recht erinnere ist @leoseven auch Mod im Barscharlarm.de, da bekommst du doch Infos aus erster Hand.


----------



## angelmax2910 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: bass urlaub*

ich weiss


----------



## angelmax2910 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: bass urlaub*

so, matteo wurde gebucht, noch 6 wochen zum big bass*-*
italien ich komme


----------



## husky (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: bass urlaub*

Hi Angelmax2910,

wir planen für dieses jahr auch nen trip da runter. 
wie hat es euch gefallen? ein paar infos wären top!
oder viell. eauch das ein oder andere was euch gestört hat.

VG und besten dank


----------



## Bassattack (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: bass urlaub*

#hhallo Angelmax,

In Spanien  zwieschen Cordoba und Madrid liegt der Stausee San Rafael de Navallana ,meines erachtens das Beste schwarzbarsch gewässer in Europa (Embalse de San Rafael de Navallana)Jedes Jahr werden unmengen von Grossen Barschen gefangen ,pro Jahr findet 3-4mal Cordoba Bass Champion cup statt  und Soner Fishing Cup ,unter anderem mit den besten Schwarzbarschanglern Weltweit (Kevin van Dam,Skeet Reeas, SAma Fishing team u.s.w)in denn Stausee gibt es Grosse schwarzbarsche an jeder Ecke ,ich wahr erst letztes Jahr für 5 Tage am Sant Rafael ,|rolleyesdas reinste Schwarzbarsch PARADISE mit Garantie.

Anbei ein Paar Links zur Guides :
Und Gewässer ansicht:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQSs1Yc4J4o


Guide:Schreib mal Carlos an der hat für ganz spanien Guides.
http://pescaprofesional.net/2010/05/21/guias-de-pesca-del-bass-y-lucio/

Gib mal in Google (Bass de San rafael de Navallana ) ein dann klickste auf Bilder ,dann kannst du dir eine vorstellung machen was gefangen wird.

Gruss Mario


----------



## peter-griffin (5. März 2012)

*AW: bass urlaub*

Hi Bassattack,

was müsste man denn so an Kosten für Unterkunft und Mietboot am Stausee San Rafael de Navallana einplanen?


----------



## Bassattack (5. März 2012)

*AW: bass urlaub*

Das kommt auf dein Budget drauf an es gibt|rolleyes natürlich Günstige Bungalows,und es gibt natürlich auch Hotels#6 in Cordoba ,sind nicht sehr weit weg vom San Rafael de navallana.Aber  das muss mann natürlich selber herausfinden ,bin ja kein Turisteninformations-büro.:q:q:q für 2 Wochen kannste mindestens 2000€ für Gute Unterkunft und Boot rechnen ,exclusiv anreisekosten ,Cordoba und Sevilla ist nicht gerade Günstig.|uhoh:


Gruss bassattack


----------

